# Looking forward to celebrating our 9th wedding anniversary!



## blueskies30

This is something positive I wanted to share

Our huge down ward spiral that hit rock bottom started happening right after our Aug 2011 8th year wedding anniversary, so this 9th year anniversary is particulary special



Our anniversary is coming up after we thought shortly after our last anniversary Aug 2011, that our marriage was over. Our anniversary is Aug 9th and its our 9th year married. I feel that this anniversary is very special since we have survived all the hell we both went through. 

I wasn't sure we would even get to celebrate this together sicne he is working 800 miles away. He has just recently told me that he is going to purchase airline tickets for me to fly out and stay with him. 

He also said tonihgt that he has a suprise for me when I come out. I have no idea what it could be. I don't expect a monitary type of suprise sicne we are trying to come back from financial downfall. With him suprises could be anything. I'm very excited, but will be more excited when the airline tickets are purchased so I know that this WILL happen.

I wonder what kind of suprise I should bring for him? We have never really gotten eachother any anniversary gifts before. Now that we almost lost our marriage I want our anniversary to clearly not just be any other day. He never was a card person in the past even though I had always told him I love getting cards. He has now since reconsilation picked out a card for me on 2 different occasions. On mothers day (w/flowers too!) and recently when he had to mail me back a financial card. 

I think I will pick out a really nice anniversary card for him to bring with me when I come. I also wanted to bring him something else to help him not feel so lonely while hes living/working 800 miles away. He just yesterday told me he has not slept well ever sicne he got out there. Says he wakes up several times per night. I mentioned making him a photo album or bringing him my pillow. He said no to both. He has no photos of us other than on his phone and computer. I thought he might like a frame with recent photos like one of those fold open frames. Even though he said no to a photo album, I wonder if I should do it anyway? 

Also I need to mail him a car insurance card and I think I will take the opportinity to send him a nice card like he did for me


----------



## sadwithouthim

Happy Anniversary. Enjoy your happiness. Your story warmed my heart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30

I'm glad it warmed your heart. 

Unfortunatly because of financial reasons the airline tickets have not been purchased for our anniversary, so it's not clear if we will be together. My Husband just doesn't want to fall short financially, but would like me to be able to come see him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30

I did just mail him a card with the things he needed inside. I hope it makes him feel a bit special
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

